# Pfad eines Servlets rausfinden



## theomega (9. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne den Absoluten Pfad des WEB-INF-Verzechnisses meines Servlets rausfinden. Ich habe folgendes probiert:

1. getServletConfig().getServletContext().getRealPath("/"):
Geht leider nicht, da der Code im Contructor meines Servlets ausgeführt wird und dort getServletConfig eine Excpetion erzeugt.

2. System.getProperty("user.dir");
Liefer nicht das gewünschte Verzeichniss

3. getClass().getResource("/");
Gibt den classes-Unterordner des WEB-INF Verzeichniss zurück


Bis jetzt komme ich mit der 3. Möglichkeit der Lösung recht nahe. Ich müßte einfach den classes-Ordner abziehen. Aber perfekt ist das auch nicht.

Wer weiß eine Richtige Lösung?

Danke
TO


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2005)

bei mir funktioniert das:
getServletContext().getRealPath("/"): 

Egal wo ich diesen befehl hinsetze.


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jul 2005)

> Code im Contructor meines Servlets ausgeführt


das ist MIST, du sollst keinen Konstruktor für ein Servlet schreiben

nimm einfach die init-Methode!!


----------

